# new at this



## youngblood308 (Dec 22, 2010)

hey guys im fourteen and was just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on coyote hunting. i live in ky and usally hunt woods and field. i have three calls but im not having much luck on calling in coyote. so if anyone could share some advice it would be greatly appreciated.

thank you


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to the best predator hunt'in forum on the net youngblood308

Check out past posts on the site and you'll probaly get some answers to questions that you haven't even thought of ask'in yet.

Its great to have young guys like you here on Predatortalk.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Welcome YB 308-----Read all you can --watch all video's you can--if you want some predator hunting video's pm me I'll send some to you-----And practice,practice,practice-Daily on your hand calls--Merry Christmas too you and your family--And keep practiceing_____SB*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site, youngblood. Best advice I can give is to spend as much time outdoors calling as you possibly can. Sooner or later, your luck will change and you'll be learning and having fun at the same time.

Like SB and cat said, read all you can out here. Lots of great guys with a ton of knowledge on predator calling. I've learned a lot from these guys. Don't hesitate to ask specific questions if you have them either.

See ya around!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome youngblood308, I can only reiterate what these guys have said. Read, practice and ask away.


----------



## youngblood308 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks cat capper ill be searchinn around for advice


----------



## youngblood308 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks everyone for the advice ill keep a practicing!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

youngblood308 welcome there is plenty of free knowlege and years of experince here for the taken . Welcome and come on in and join us.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

youngblood308,
The best advice i can give is don't get discouraged. Hunt as often as possible, don't be afraid to try different sets and calls-nothing works every time. Pay attention to the wind, sit still and move quietly.
I hunt in Indiana - our Eastern coyotes don't respond the same as Western coyotes.
Keep hunting and you will call one in - Good luck.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome youngblood308 to the site. I just joined the site this month but I can tell you that this is a great site to ask questions on. There is a lot of great people on here and are more than willing to help so don't be afraid to ask specific questions. Don't give up and keep calling eventually one will come, but in the mean time read read read and keep practicing!!!


----------



## youngblood308 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks everyone i will keep practicing and calling 
i will post pics from trailcam later


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome YB308, every one pretty well summed it up perfect, enjoy the Site!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YB pm me your address I'll send you a couple Predator hunting video's__________SB*


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome to the site YB-308. Some great advice on this site, not only for coyotes but all predators. Read, Read,Read then pratice, Pratice, Pratice and go Kill, Kill, Kill!!! Check out the story the 4 P's posted by Chris Miller very helpful to new hunter!


----------



## youngblood308 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks everyone i will check that out.. is pm personal message


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes it is. Actually listed up top as private message.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah just read as many threads as you can here and go down to your local hunting store and pick up some calling video's. Don't give up just because you havent had any luck yet it well come it just takes time. You will forget about all the stands that you seen nothing on as soon as you get that first one to come on the run.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Live2Hunt said:


> Welcome to the site YB-308. Some great advice on this site, not only for coyotes but all predators. Read, Read,Read then pratice, Pratice, Pratice and go Kill, Kill, Kill!!! Check out the story the 4 P's posted by Chris Miller very helpful to new hunter!


I think these are the articles he was referring to:

http://www.predatortalk.com/content/125-place-patience-practice-core-any-great-predator-caller.html

http://www.predatortalk.com/content/124-positioning-key-becoming-better-coyote-caller.html

Not my work though... this came from the boys over at CoyoteCraze.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey welcome YB...the best advice I can give is to do it..and learn as you do !

I used to think the turkey was the hardest animal to hunt, it would be if it had a nose. Well those yotes have that nose and our eastern yotes are smart too ( inside joke on our eastern yotes being smarter than the western ) so...stay stealthy and start soft.

Good luck......and most of all..................HAVE FUN !!!!


----------



## youngblood308 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks guys and thanks for the link to the videos chris


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YoungBlood------I sent you some video's throught the post offic yesterday---Mailman said they'd be there by Monday---ENJOY SON---Than get out and kill some coyotes_______SB*


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome yb308 just as everyone has already said stay at it and learn from your mistakes, always try and find where they are and what food they are eating cause if you find those out then you have yotes all around. And try to set yourself up when calling ( try to conceal yourself dont let them find you or its all over ) put out a decoy if you have one.


----------

